# Game Thread:Tuesday April 5th, Phoenix vs. Los Angeles



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Lakers are going downhill and are without Odom. Suns continue to dominate. UNless Kobe has some type of magical game this should be a fairly easy win.

-sorry didn't have time to make game thread, too busy.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeeeayyaaa. Sorry I hate the lakers. Beat down time today I hope. Kidcanada, I'll make game threads starting next week when Im bored with driving. 

Look for Bo and Shirley to play today!!! :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think this will be an easy game for the Suns. Kobe might play well though.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

my prediction:
Suns 105
Lakers 89

Nash's is coming off a dissapointing offensive night so he'll want to bounce back. The Lakers without odom will be lacking at both ends of the court, it shouldnt be a hard game for the suns.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

<CENTER>* vs. *


*Phoenix Suns (56-17) vs. Los Angeles Kobe's (33-40)* 
*Tuesday, April 5th, 7:00pm PST*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Los Angeles Kobe's

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Chucky Atkins 
SG: Sasha Vujacic
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Slava Medvedenko
C: Brian Grant 




*Key Reserves:*





























Devean George
Jumaine Jones
Brian Cook
Luke Walton


*Previous Meetings*:
December 8th @ Kobe's W 113-110  



</CENTER>


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:rotf: :rofl:LMAO at that game thread tempe. That is classic man. Thanks for the laugh brah I needed it. :rotf: :greatjob: :worship:


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

hahahahahah :laugh: that is the best game thread i have seen in awhile.
as for my prediction im gonna take the suns to win big over a struggling lakers team that probably doesnt have kobe.

suns 118
lakers 96

marion 26/10/4
nash 18/3/11


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

:laugh: Best game thread in BBB.net history? Probably.

If Kobe isn't playing this should be a good time to use are bench as much as possible. Lets hope Nash doesn't get more then 30 minutes.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

No problem guys... It was my pleasure... :biggrin: :banana: :banana: 


By the way McCarty should be back today after missing two days to see his baby being born. Play hard for the kid pops! :clap:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns really moving the ball. Now up 23-18. I don't think the Lakers can hang on for long.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

3 balls everywhere!

Suns up 43-31. Barbosa is playing great. I would keep him in there for most of the game.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow Richardson has 7 three's with minutes to go in the 2nd Q. Amazing... :clap:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns up 70-59 at half. They're Shooting lights out from downtown, especially Q Rich. To the Lakers credit they are making their shots and hanging around but I can't see them continuing that trend.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

this game is a shootout: suns are on track for 140 points???!!!
so far richardson and marion are having pretty big games especially richarson 6 3's 22 points.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Na na na nah.... na na na nah... Hey hey hey Goodbye!  


<center>
*Lakers 2004-2005 season 
RIP
Born November 2nd, 2004
Died April 5th, 2005*
</center>


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I was going to give Kobe the business for missing the game due to a bruised shin, but shouldn't that be a bruised ego? Wow, nice win tonight. The Suns rested the starters with limited minutes, played the bench alot, and still convincingly won all four quarters. Unfortunately, my Sonics got trounced in Sac-town tonight just as bad.

Very nice win, let's keep it rolling.

G-Force


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

The most surprising thing about the stats tonight was Shawn Marions.


He had 20 points and 12 rebounds in 17 mins, I look at his overall game time, he was very quiet with his last 14 mins. 

Good win by suns, we are 3 games away from 60 wins.... and to think we only won 29 games last year... such a delightful turn around


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Night game, great to see Q-Rich shining again!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Honestly, even if Kobe plays, I think we can win easily. Ok, even if Lamar and Kobe play, I think we can win easily. That team is just not very good....

The great news is Nash only plays 24 mins.  9/9. Not too bad. 50% shooting from a PG. 

Q was awesome. Q is way too streaky. He can go 0/7 one night and then 6/10 another night. lol 

Our starting 5 is really amazing. All 5 of them can score 30pts if they want to. Amazing offensive team.... really. 

Oh well, bye bye Lakers. Next is Spurs!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Bo Outlaw you gotta love the guy. Paul Shirley ya gotta love the guy. I think we have the funniest and best scrub bench guys in the league...YEEEA

:banana:


----------

